# Losing small game time in the N.zone



## MULE

So all this talk of extending deer season in the N.zone, I'm guessing they are planning on taking that time away from the small game guys?


----------



## specialk

that's what it will amount to....


----------



## The mtn man

I didn't know small game season was closed during deer season.


----------



## j_seph

cklem said:


> I didn't know small game season was closed during deer season.


How does extending season take days from small game? No law says you can't hunt small game during deer season unless it is on a WMA that is having a hunt that I know of


----------



## Milkman

MULE said:


> So all this talk of extending deer season in the N.zone, I'm guessing they are planning on taking that time away from the small game guys?



I say yall ought to start running rabbits and such every day as soon as season opens.  I just isnt fair to crowd yall out just to suit deer hunters, and I am a deer hunter saying this.


----------



## j_seph

Not sure I want small game hunters in woods while hunting deer TBH

http://kfor.com/2014/09/27/man-killed-after-being-mistaken-for-squirrel-by-hunter/
http://lacrossetribune.com/news/loc...cle_f3ba7447-01cc-5c5a-a49d-bea962ae1498.html


----------



## Moore

j_seph said:


> Not sure I want small game hunters in woods while hunting deer
> 
> There's a lot of deer hunters that don't. Maybe that is the point of the thread.


----------



## Elmerfudd4

J seph how does the examples apply to beaglers then. I deer hunt as well but not to the point where i believe rabbit hounds affect deer or hunting them. These are the excuses we run across at least. I dont see why deer season ahould extend past thanksgiving weekend.  If you can't kill what your huntin or meat for freezer then something is wrong. Season should come in September and run thru December 1st. Ample time in the woods but we dont have a say in the issue. Not enough money in it.


----------



## Milkman

Elmerfudd4 said:


> J seph how does the examples apply to beaglers then. I deer hunt as well but not to the point where i believe rabbit hounds affect deer or hunting them. These are the excuses we run across at least. I dont see why deer season ahould extend past thanksgiving weekend.  If you can't kill what your huntin or meat for freezer then something is wrong. Season should come in September and run thru December 1st. Ample time in the woods but we dont have a say in the issue. Not enough money in it.



2 months total for deer hunting in Oct and Nov is enough.  Also Dec and Jan only for small game is enough


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

cklem said:


> I didn't know small game season was closed during deer season.



Exactly Right!


----------



## Elmerfudd4

Feed and run hounds year round for maybe 8 weeks of ground time is why this hits a nerve. Its not about the killing for me but listening to hounds do what they are bred to do and introducing young people to the sport.


----------



## j_seph

Elmerfudd4 said:


> J seph how does the examples apply to beaglers then. I deer hunt as well but not to the point where i believe rabbit hounds affect deer or hunting them. These are the excuses we run across at least. I dont see why deer season ahould extend past thanksgiving weekend.  If you can't kill what your huntin or meat for freezer then something is wrong. Season should come in September and run thru December 1st. Ample time in the woods but we dont have a say in the issue. Not enough money in it.


All of our chasing and rut activity at our club did not start until 2nd weekend of December


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Hey-the dogs may very well force a deer to get up and move thus creating an opportunity for the deer hunter!  I have had that happen with loose dogs running deer-ran them right to me-the deer have a basic route they travel-now what of course none of us like is mean butted dogs-mixes of pit bull and whatever-packing up and chasing deer - that won't fly-but a pack of beagles barking-that's just fine !


----------



## Hardwood

j_seph said:


> All of our chasing and rut activity at our club did not start until 2nd weekend of December



Ive killed several good bucks before rut. Its called spending time in the stand, food sources, travel routes etc. 
It aint as cold and nasty as soon as rabbit season opens, during deer season either. But I usually dont rabbit hunt during deer season unless invited. Just get out in Jan a Feb and freeze my butt off doing what me and my dogs love. Cut the small game time down even more and itll all go by the wayside in years to come. And if ya ever took  a young boy or girl hunting w a pack of beagles and had em get lucky and kill their first rabbit. Or even miss. that excitement is what its all about. Or take a older person that hasnt rabbit hunted since they were young, prob w their dad. They light up like a kid again when the dogs start running.


----------



## GA DAWG

It affects us because. Hound hunters are not like deer hunters. I know people say lease your own land. Then do as you please. Well its not feasible if we aint rich. You see lots of us join deer leases to be able to afford hunting. Lets say 1000. Average lease is about $10 an ac here. Thats 10000 dollars. Say you get 10 deer hunters. Thats a pretty good place for 10 deer hunters BUT 1000ac is not enough for but 1 maybe 2 hound hunters and thats if you dont shoot anything. That would be $5000 each for the lease. Most of these leases want let us run during deer season. So we already miss the best months of running. We can hunt wma pr forest land but so does everyone else. Its bad hunting in north ga. We have thousands of dollars invested in dogs. Same as others do deer. For me I have it invested in both  but deer season is long enough. I'll side with the small gamers to the end on this one or simply extend small game season however long they extend deer season. Im good with that because I know we all love to hunt as much as we can.


----------



## GA DAWG

By the way if any of yall small game hunters have not submitted an email on the meetings link on dnr. Do so now!! Your voice can be heard like that even if you didnt attend the meeting.


----------



## GA DAWG

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/Regulations/SubmitComments
the link to submit your concerns of extending deer season.


----------



## Elmerfudd4

Thanks GA dawg. Sent email.  Agree with you and hardwood 100%. Deer hunting is a paat just like small game is a tradition passed down through the generations.  Yet deer rein supreme.  By the way I killed my 140" 8pt before thanksgiving.  . .


----------



## p&y finally

GA DAWG said:


> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/Regulations/SubmitComments
> the link to submit your concerns of extending deer season.



Keep this at the top!
 Small game hunters ALL need to give our opinions on the subject.


----------



## ArticSnake

It don't matter to me if deer season ends on Jan. 1 or Jan 15. I prolly won't be hunting in Jan anyway, I don't have much luck in late Dec on deer hunting. I thought that rabbit season was just as long as deer season, so if they extend deer season 2 more weeks in north ga I don't see why they wouldn't extend rabbit season 2 more weeks, so there will still be the same amount of time for both. jmo


----------



## yonceyboy

Why can't we just leave things alone,look at the Number of hunters post live from the tree in November and compare that to December.They will decline more in January.If you can't get enough deer by January you need to take up something else.


----------



## GA DAWG

ArticSnake said:


> It don't matter to me if deer season ends on Jan. 1 or Jan 15. I prolly won't be hunting in Jan anyway, I don't have much luck in late Dec on deer hunting. I thought that rabbit season was just as long as deer season, so if they extend deer season 2 more weeks in north ga I don't see why they wouldn't extend rabbit season 2 more weeks, so there will still be the same amount of time for both. jmo


Rabbit season opens in Nov. Deer season Sept.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze

With the limits as high as they are season is more than long enough...as a matter fact I think they should shorten the season..a month of bow season (oct) and a month of gun season (nov) more hunters in the woods more deer stirring more big deer killed...small game hunters stand no chance against the almighty deer hunter..so many believe you shouldn't tamper w the sacred grounds while they're deer hunting if only they realized dog running around will only increase your chances of seeing that good deer, chances are you actually don't have him patterned an he's not coming out til after dark anyway! I believe it may start a small war between small game an deer hunters if they change this.. We wait long enough to be able to get in the woods as it is now..


----------



## Dreamer69

Reading this post just makes me wonder.  I moved up here about 5 years ago tried rabbit hunting and loved it. But soon learned you have to be in the click to get good rabbit hunting and friends.  Sold all my beagles and kept my best one.  She ran behind the house everyday faithfully.  Got run over 2 days before Christmas. So no more beagles for me.  I started my life as a deer hunter with dogs.  When the commotion started about banning dog hunting and rules etc to where I couldn't afford it and lots of them couldn't.  Got out of it  tried still hunting for 4 years.. Was not my taste of hunting. Sold all my rifles and do not hunt anymore. All I do is fish now.  There is not a season and you don't have to have a pile of money to get in on good hunts or be someone special.  That's why I don't post much on none of the posts here.  Just read them.  But an idea came to mind reading this post.  Why don't they open statewide dog deer hunting?  Why has it always been southern zone?


----------



## crackerdave

Take a youngster rabbit or squirrel hunting with dogs,and I betcha they won't want to sit in a deer stand again.
Let the kids vote!

I emailed my two cents worth.


----------



## donald-f

I do not want to rabbit hunt while deer season is open because there are too many so called hunters that shoot at unknown targets.

I am not able to walk long distances and keep up with the dogs so I do not rabbit hunt anyway. The dogs in the woods will keep the deer moving and improve your chance of seeing more deer.


----------



## Plotthound44

I think deer season is plenty long enough now. WRD says "take a kid hunting " and I agree. Most kids do not have the patients to set on a deer stand for very long but love squirrel or rabbit hunting. All the clubs I have ever been on allowed no dog hunting during deer season.Deer season in the Midwestern states where all the big deer come from are only a week or two.


----------



## crackerdave

I would like to see small game hunters take kids along at every hunt they have.I would also like to see a resurrection of the Small Game Hunters Association.We need to make our voices heard.Our sport can be gone in one generation.


----------



## Elmerfudd4

I agree crackerdave. I attempt to take at least one kid if not more hunting every trip I take. Family tradition of yesterday small game hunting is instilled in me today. My goal is to pass that on for the next generation.


----------



## GA DAWG

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/Regulations/SubmitComments 

Comment link.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

j_seph said:


> How does extending season take days from small game? No law says you can't hunt small game during deer season unless it is on a WMA that is having a hunt that I know of



I know West Point, small game season closes when they have deer hunting days, not just special hunts.  Also, I dont really want to be hunting small game when there are deer hunters in the woods on any public land.


----------



## goose buster

Elmerfudd4 said:


> J seph how does the examples apply to beaglers then. I deer hunt as well but not to the point where i believe rabbit hounds affect deer or hunting them. These are the excuses we run across at least. I dont see why deer season ahould extend past thanksgiving weekend.  If you can't kill what your huntin or meat for freezer then something is wrong. Season should come in September and run thru December 1st. Ample time in the woods but we dont have a say in the issue. Not enough money in it.


  I agree 100%


----------



## GA DAWG

Only 2 days left to send comments. So get it done.


----------



## Barron79

Hopefully our wives don't email in or show up to a meeting or all of our seasons might get cut short. Leave things alone changing things didn't work for us with Obama probably not going to help anything here.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

When something works dont try to fix it.....I say the only change needed is less doe tags....they could cut it back to 5 doe and 2 bucks and no one will starve.....if you need more visit the many wma check-in hunts. They tag um fur ya


----------



## GA DAWG

Id say it passes now regardless what most of us think. And most are against it in my way of seeing it on here and at meetings. Yet dnr claims an overwhelming 60% say do it. Where they get these stupid numbers? Oh I guess its the same place they get the deer harvest numbers


----------



## Cottontail

Deer hunting make's the state of Georgia an extreme amount of money this is why small game hunter's don't stand a chance. Non resident deer hunter's (98,169) spent over 174 million dollar's how can rabbit hunter's and coon hunter's compete. This isn't including Ga. deer hunter's. I sold completely out of rabbit dog's because i fed them for 10 month's and got to gun hunt maybe 8 times in 2 month's if i was lucky not worth it. I know several people who have got out in the last couple of year's. Deer sesaon should be shortened and the harvest record should be 1 buck & 2 does' who need's to kill 12 deer? I bet 90% of the meat get's wasted.


----------



## thomas williams

I emailed them my two cents worth but I'm afraid we are too out numbered for it to matter. Maybe one day DNR will open their eyes and see the big picture.


----------



## swampcat95

In the Southern Zone, we are already under the rules that DNR look to use in the northern zone. Deer season goes out today here. The only difference when deer season goes out is alot of private land opens up for rabbit hunting. I do alot of hunting between Nov. 15-Jan. 15 on public land. I usually get there around 9 and run until about 3. It has work well for me.


----------



## Dustin

GA DAWG said:


> Lets say 1000. Average lease is about $10 an ac here. Thats 10000 dollars. Say you get 10 deer hunters. Thats a pretty good place for 10 deer hunters BUT 1000ac is not enough for but 1 maybe 2 hound hunters and thats if you dont shoot anything.



so... 1000 acres for 10 deer hunters, but, that 1000 acres will only support 2 hound hunters.... basically youre saying you need 1000 acres to run a rabbit dog without being able to kill anything, but the same land can handle the 120 deer harvest that 10 deer hunters "could" take?

I had no idea deer out numbered rabbits 120 to 1....


----------



## GA DAWG

You think coyotes have ruined the deer herd. Its worse with Rabbits. Im willing to give an take though. Just extend small game the extra time deer season is open. You dont see deer hunters only willing to bend any. Its theirway or the highway. I hunt it all and want to get along with everyone and let them spend time in the woods. I mean you can go sit in a stand anytime of the yr you want to. Just dont kill em. If you just love being out there. Same as we can run coon all yr but cant kill em.


----------



## Shaun229

"Not sure I want small game hunters in woods while hunting deer TBH"

People like this^^^ are  what are ruining hunting as a whole nowadays.it should not be left up to one person,or what a group of hunters"deer Hunters" want but what all can decide on.what makes deer hunting more better or important than small game?if you can sit there an tell me the first thing you shot when you where a lil kid was a big buck you are lying or were very privileged.I HATE these trophy buck,your sport isnt as important as mine people.sorry not sorry.


----------



## Al Medcalf

Shaun229 said:


> "Not sure I want small game hunters in woods while hunting deer TBH"
> 
> People like this^^^ are  what are ruining hunting as a whole nowadays.it should not be left up to one person,or what a group of hunters"deer Hunters" want but what all can decide on.what makes deer hunting more better or important than small game?if you can sit there an tell me the first thing you shot when you where a lil kid was a big buck you are lying or were very privileged.I HATE these trophy buck,your sport isnt as important as mine people.sorry not sorry.



  Been saying this for years!


----------



## Dustin

GA DAWG said:


> You think coyotes have ruined the deer herd. Its worse with Rabbits. Im willing to give an take though. Just extend small game the extra time deer season is open. You dont see deer hunters only willing to bend any. Its theirway or the highway. I hunt it all and want to get along with everyone and let them spend time in the woods. I mean you can go sit in a stand anytime of the yr you want to. Just dont kill em. If you just love being out there. Same as we can run coon all yr but cant kill em.



I haven't personally seen a change with rabbits, I have deer I believe mostly because of the 12 deer limit.

why does the small game season need to be extended? you can small game hunt while deer season is open, as far as WMA's most only have a week  or two a year that allows deer hunting anyway.

everyone keeps saying they can get along with deer hunters but deer hunters can't get along with them, then they want the small game season stretched out so they aren't in the woods with deer hunters... kettle calling the pot black.

If it's deer season and you wanna small game hunt get your .22 or shotgun and go kill something, if you're after deer then go deer hunting, if someone shoots a deer it's not gonna mess up your squirrel hunt, if you shoot a squirrel it's not gonna mess up any ones deer hunt, if anybody thinks it does then they're taking it WAY too serious, it's not like any ones out there hunting to try and survive or feed there family anyway, it's about fun, if someone shoots something and you hear it be happy knowing someone was successful, that someone may be a youth on his or her first hunt and just got there first squirrel... or deer.

(Before someone comes in and jumps on how they "need 12 deer to feed there family" I'll go ahead and say it, if you can afford a rifle, hunting lease and the gas to go hunting you can feed your family, if you can't feed your family without killing deer then you need to get a job or learn how to live within your means.)


----------



## jakebuddy

I must be missing something here
the complaint of deer season extension affects small game hunting how?
If you don't like the deer hunters in the woods, lease your own property to small game hunt.
Squirrel hunters have the longest season so you cant complain, rabbits hunters ok ask for two weeks more at the begining of the season not the end, all research shows rabbits (especially swamp rabbits) start "breeding" in mid february and in 28 days have young, with 80% mortality rate loss of an early litter could be significant.

My main problem is we should not demand the governing agency to change things to fit a certain group of us. If you dont like the timing of certain seasons buy/ lease your own land hunt it like you want within the frame work of the state seasons.


----------



## GA DAWG

jakebuddy said:


> My main problem is we should not demand the governing agency to change things to fit a certain group of us. If you dont like the timing of certain seasons buy/ lease your own land hunt it like you want within the frame work of the state seasons.


I agree. We have a deer season in the southern zone open till Jan15. If people from northern zone wanna hunt till then. They should lease land there and do it. Not force a gov agency to change the dates in one zone.


----------



## specialk

GA DAWG said:


> I agree. We have a deer season in the southern zone open till Jan15. If people from northern zone wanna hunt till then. They should lease land there and do it. Not force a gov agency to change the dates in one zone.



yep....I deer hunt in the northern zone and I'm fine with Jan 1st closing.....if I want to hunt till the 15th I just lease land in the southern zone.....simple.....


----------



## Feist man

Jake buddy would you put $5000.00 dog in the woods with trigger happy deer hunters? You have to remember dogs don't read posted signs and neither does the game they are after.


----------



## thomas williams

For all the "deer hunters" on here, go buy a dog and try to hunt it on coons or squirrels during deer season and then come back on here and let us know how it goes. Until you have been there and done that you have no idea how "simple" it is.


----------



## Dustin

Feist man said:


> Jake buddy would you put $5000.00 dog in the woods with trigger happy deer hunters? You have to remember dogs don't read posted signs and neither does the game they are after.



that problem is easy to fix, forget leases and buy your own property, shouldn't be too hard if you can afford a $5000 squirrel dog.



thomas williams said:


> For all the "deer hunters" on here, go buy a dog and try to hunt it on coons or squirrels during deer season and then come back on here and let us know how it goes. Until you have been there and done that you have no idea how "simple" it is.



I thought coon hunting was from sun-down till sun-up, not too many deer hunters out and about then, and a good squirrel dog should never leave it owners sight, if it does all you got then is a dog barking and scaring every squirrel into hiding.


----------



## thomas williams

I was referring to finding a place to hunt during deer season. Sure there is plenty of public land to hunt but until you try it you wouldn't understand. Far as the squirrel dog comment you obviously have never squirrel hunted with a dog so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## jakebuddy

Feist man
That's not even a legitimate response , maybe you need to work harder to keep your dogs on property that you have permission to hunt. Your breaking the law when your dogs are running someone elses property. Like I said before use the seasons as a framework, landowners and lease holders can choose to hunt in them how ever they want legally. You can never control your neighbors nor should you try. Try to organize a group of landowners that like to hunt like you do, don't try to change the law to suit you


----------



## Dustin

thomas williams said:


> I was referring to finding a place to hunt during deer season. Sure there is plenty of public land to hunt but until you try it you wouldn't understand. Far as the squirrel dog comment you obviously have never squirrel hunted with a dog so I'll just leave it at that.



or, maybe you've never had a good squirrel dog.


----------



## Feist man

Well at least these internet hunters know all the answers!! Y'all wi never understand until you go hunting with a dog. By the way I've never paid that much for a dog just get them to where they are worth that much.


----------



## Feist man

The problem with wma is everyone hunts them till the end of deer season. They get so much pressure it is unreal.


----------



## Feist man

What law am I breaking when my dog crosses a property line?


----------



## Feist man

jakebuddy said:


> Feist man
> That's not even a legitimate response , maybe you need to work harder to keep your dogs on property that you have permission to hunt. Your breaking the law when your dogs are running someone elses property. Like I said before use the seasons as a framework, landowners and lease holders can choose to hunt in them how ever they want legally. You can never control your neighbors nor should you try. Try to organize a group of landowners that like to hunt like you do, don't try to change the law to suit you



Don't try to change a law that suits you? Umm the pot calling the kettle black I see.


----------



## Unicoidawg

All right guys I have cleaned up a little bit, anymore mention by anyone about shooting dogs and the thread disappears and infractions will be issued. 

Dog Shooting Threads 
Over the past several years many threads related to opinions about dogs being on property other than the owner of the animal have been posted. In all instances these threads have become heated and in most cases have resulted in threats, name calling, etc. This results in the Moderators having to delete posts and referee the arguments that erupt.

In the interest of keeping the peace, effective immediately threads or posts that relate to wandering dogs, shooting dogs, poisoning dogs, etc, will be deleted without notice or communication.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631


----------



## GA DAWG

Feist man said:


> Don't try to change a law that suits you? Umm the pot calling the kettle black I see.


Exactly. Its wrong for us to want an extended small game season but not wrong for them to want an extended deer season. Unbelievable I mighta been born at night but not last night. Its the same exact thing.


----------



## Feist man

To tell you the truth, I don't want to extend small game season just don't see a need to extend goat season either. And also to the one that said squirrel season is the longest and we have no argument you must be crazy if you think we can run a dog in August when it is 100 degrees.


----------



## GA DAWG

I dont really wanna extend either but Id take and I tgink its the only option we would have cause the deer hunters will get their way. I know for a fact at some meetings it was overwhelming against extending deer yet somehow dnr already had some make believe numbers from somewhere saying most were for it.


----------



## jakebuddy

For the record I would like the deer season to end statewide on the first of Jan, so most kettles are black. I do have squirrel dog, bird dog, and retriever and work hard to train them to stay moderately close but I hunt them in a manner to respect my neighbors property lines. What I don't like is more regs, hunt like you want and don't worry about your neighbors.


----------



## Feist man

jakebuddy said:


> For the record I would like the deer season to end statewide on the first of Jan, so most kettles are black. I do have squirrel dog, bird dog, and retriever and work hard to train them to stay moderately close but I hunt them in a manner to respect my neighbors property lines. What I don't like is more regs, hunt like you want and don't worry about your neighbors.



invisible fence??


----------



## thomas williams

Can't fix stupid and useless to debate with an idiot.


----------



## Dustin

Feist man said:


> Well at least these internet hunters know all the answers!! Y'all wi never understand until you go hunting with a dog. By the way I've never paid that much for a dog just get them to where they are worth that much.



Then take all that money you make selling them and buy land.

I have a suggestion... this is a totally crazy idea but it may just work, since dog hunting is sooo hard and sooo frustrating, sell the dog and walk through the woods to squirrel hunt, I know it sounds amazing... but you don't HAVE to have a dog to squirrel hunt, better yet hang a bird feeder up in your yard then you wont have to leave your lazy boy either.


----------



## Shaun229

how bout yall just stop bashing the sport of running dogs and just hush,you can't fix stupid or have a legitimate conversation with someone who cares nothing about your sport


----------



## GA DAWG

$5000 is cheap compared to a world class coondog. Thats why I dont own a world class one.


----------



## Scrapy

I have trained coon dogs aplenty. A few fiest and mountain cur squirrel dogs. And even some walker pups that got preety good at squirrels until they got older and kind of gave it up. My neighbor has a few heads that stick out into his pasture. I have permission to hunt there also.  Big nice open hardwoods.  The line fence is old hog wire and four or five strands of barb wire mostly nailed to trees after a hundred years of fixing.  It's just too much trouble for me to cross but not for the squirrel dogs.  I don't have an e collar but I have always found it easy enough to call a dog off a squirrel tree if I start walking away and calling some. A lot easier than a mature coon dog that has got himself worked into a trance.


----------



## GA DAWG

You talking a eyes rolled back slobber slinging coon dawg their scrapy. If folks aint seen. I feel sorry for em. Nothing like it. Just sittin down there daring that ol coon to come down. Some do. It never ends well for em.


----------



## GA DAWG

Looks like we have one more chance to speak up and say something about extending the deer season. Tell all your friends and small game hunting friends. We need to show up in big numbers at these meetings. Only have a couple weeks to spread the word.....
http://georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/Meetings


----------



## Scrapy

Dustin said:


> that problem is easy to fix, forget leases and buy your own property, shouldn't be too hard if you can afford a $5000 squirrel dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought coon hunting was from sun-down till sun-up, not too many deer hunters out and about then, and a good squirrel dog should never leave it owners sight, if it does all you got then is a dog barking and scaring every squirrel into hiding.


Please think some son before you start talkin.


----------



## Scrapy

It must be bad. I got a big place to coon hunt with permission within ten miles.  I gotta kill all the coons I tree or else. Where I live is in amongst family land. About a couple thousand acres worth all told but it is ziggidy zaggedy. Some folks rent some of the ziggs. That's why I don't even bother to dog hunt close to home. Some  renter over yonder goes nuts. He might rent 30 acres but somehow controls more land than the whole family does.


----------



## Ruger#3

Facts as I see them;

Most clubs won't let you run dogs during any deer season.
The WMAs are hammered, I nicknamed one nearby the dead sea as it provides exercising and little else. Opportunity for rabbit and squirrell hunters was already limited. Tough to care for dogs year round to hunt a few weeks each year.

I've killed deer by bow, muzzle loader and gun all in the same season. Anyone needing two more weeks to assure one gets a deer speaks for itself.

The instant gratification generation didn't start hunting over dogs like many of previous generations. They went straight to leases, cameras, feeders and gimmick of the year. They don't get it and won't.

Small game hunters are out numbered and this will stand. Sad times, another part of our tradition and sport has been dealt a devastating blow. 

The greedy don't consider hunting numbers have dwindled. This greed will eliminate a few more. Less hunters to fight tree huggers and the public land multi-use crowd that wants all hunting gone. Sad time for the sport as a whole.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

"Instant gratification generation". I think you just nailed it.


----------



## GA DAWG

The southern zone deer hunters are getting some deer time taken looks like. Maybe they should have been on the small gamers side


----------



## NCHillbilly

It amazes me how much deer season y'all already have down there to start with-we have three weeks of gun season starting the Monday before Thanksgiving. And we can only shoot a doe on the last day of it.


----------



## GA DAWG

NCHillbilly said:


> It amazes me how much deer season y'all already have down there to start with-we have three weeks of gun season starting the Monday before Thanksgiving. And we can only shoot a doe on the last day of it.


 Amazes me to. Also Amazes me that 90% of the hunters. Even on here. You've saw it. Complain about a low deer population and coyotes have ate em all and stuff but then want it extended so they have longer to kill a deer.


----------



## goose buster

Ga dawg u r right.


----------



## specialk

NCHillbilly said:


> It amazes me how much deer season y'all already have down there to start with-we have three weeks of gun season starting the Monday before Thanksgiving. And we can only shoot a doe on the last day of it.



we have a much bigger .gov down here.....be glad to send some of ours up your way to help....


----------



## Rulo

And on top of it all....DNR just recently  asked for public comments again on the proposed changes (expanding the deer season included) .......like what any of us have to say at this point is going to make a difference anyway......

they made there mind up on this before it even went public. It was a done deal from the get go. DNR just went through the motions to fulfill the democratic process


----------



## groundhawg

GA DAWG said:


> Amazes me to. Also Amazes me that 90% of the hunters. Even on here. You've saw it. Complain about a low deer population and coyotes have ate em all and stuff but then want it extended so they have longer to kill a deer.



Does not mean we have to kill more deer just want more time to hunt the few deer we have.


----------



## GA DAWG

groundhawg said:


> Does not mean we have to kill more deer just want more time to hunt the few deer we have.


You can spend time in the woods anytime.No law against going out and watching deer. No use extending it unless you plan on KILLING what little deer we have left.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Rulo said:


> they made there mind up on this before it even went public. It was a done deal from the get go. DNR just went through the motions to fulfill the democratic process



This decision was years in the making.  The question was asked on several surveys over the last few years and was a recommendation from the 10-year deer management plan process.  That process included 18 public meetings (in addition to those this year) and 11 stakeholder meetings where small game hunters were represented.


----------



## GA DAWG

I propose we extend small game till second sunday in March. Let's get that ball rolling


----------



## Rulo

C.Killmaster said:


> This decision was years in the making.  The question was asked on several surveys over the last few years and was a recommendation from the 10-year deer management plan process.  That process included 18 public meetings (in addition to those this year) and 11 stakeholder meetings where small game hunters were represented.



I don't buy it. Some of the DNR personal have their own agenda. Its just how it is. 

Its probably Chapter 13 of the new book……..

And DNR has done such a wonderful job managing the deer herd for the past 10 years (NOT) as they obviously have turned a blind eye to all the people saying deer numbers are down, they had the worst season ever, and coyote numbers are on the rise,etc, etc, etc…..…..So what does DNR do?    Give us more opportunity to kill more deer.

Betchya the last 15 days of the season are either sex ,,,,and the reason…..we want improve the size of the antlers and increase body weight of the herd…..I know….its because we have so many deer they are actually starving to death like they do up in Ohio and Massachusetts.  

And all you small game hunters……especially you all who maintain a pack of beagles or coonhounds, ……can pound sand and enjoy a mere 6 weeks of hunting where you don't have to worry about your lost hound getting blown away by some unscrupulous person. 

Is it because DNR doesn't  have the game wardens any more to police the hunters like they used to? Is it just easier to simply open it up all the time so you don't have to act like a protector of wildlife? That being the case….why do we need game wardens?


----------



## GA DAWG

Its not true that the meetings produces masses of people in favor of extending it either. As Ive stated before. Why in the world you think they had record turnouts. It was small gamers thats why. Like you say. It was going to be changed. Didn't matter what.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Rulo said:


> I don't buy it. Some of the DNR personal have their own agenda. Its just how it is.
> 
> Its probably Chapter 13 of the new book……..
> 
> And DNR has done such a wonderful job managing the deer herd for the past 10 years (NOT) as they obviously have turned a blind eye to all the people saying deer numbers are down, they had the worst season ever, and coyote numbers are on the rise,etc, etc, etc…..…..So what does DNR do?    Give us more opportunity to kill more deer.
> 
> Betchya the last 15 days of the season are either sex ,,,,and the reason…..we want improve the size of the antlers and increase body weight of the herd…..I know….its because we have so many deer they are actually starving to death like they do up in Ohio and Massachusetts.
> 
> And all you small game hunters……especially you all who maintain a pack of beagles or coonhounds, ……can pound sand and enjoy a mere 6 weeks of hunting where you don't have to worry about your lost hound getting blown away by some unscrupulous person.
> 
> Is it because DNR doesn't  have the game wardens any more to police the hunters like they used to? Is it just easier to simply open it up all the time so you don't have to act like a protector of wildlife? That being the case….why do we need game wardens?



Actually, in most of the northern part of the state the additional days in January are proposed to be buck only.  The remainder of buck only days are also arranged to more aggressively reduce doe harvest as well.  There is only one reason for having a uniform season statewide, to be responsive to public input.  Input from the public meetings and surveys both have a majority support for this decision.


----------



## Rulo

C.Killmaster said:


> Actually, in most of the northern part of the state the additional days in January are proposed to be buck only.  The remainder of buck only days are also arranged to more aggressively reduce doe harvest as well.  There is only one reason for having a uniform season statewide, to be responsive to public input.  Input from the public meetings and surveys both have a majority support for this decision.



I still don't buy it.  It was part of the 10 year plan wasn't it?

That being said can one say the deer herd is better off now than when it was 10 years ago?


----------



## Scrapy

Smiles fellers. But the way it is here near Savannah is official deer season is from August 15 to January 1. Et so,   From Official sun rise to official sunset. In other words , in other words, in other words . Not so polite words.


----------



## Scrapy

Please explain to me what a Deer herd is? I do not care one thing about what a magazine says it is. explain it to me in your own tongue.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Rulo said:


> I still don't buy it.  It was part of the 10 year plan wasn't it?
> 
> That being said can one say the deer herd is better off now than when it was 10 years ago?



The population goals for most of the state in the 2005-2014 deer plan were to reduce the population, which was accomplished.  The population goals for the 2015-2024 deer plan are to stabilize, increase in some areas, the population.  The uniform statewide deer season came out of the most recent plan:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site.../Deer Plan 2015-2024 Final Draft 11-19-14.pdf

I completely understand that you don't like the change, but this did go through exhaustive solicitation for public input and is supported by a majority.  Any changes made will always have negative implications for some folks, there's just no way around it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Dustin said:


> and a good squirrel dog should never leave it owners sight, if it does all you got then is a dog barking and scaring every squirrel into hiding.



Yep,... No idea about small game hunting.

This statement says it all


----------



## Feist man

Ga DNR/WRD has become nothing more than a political joke just like the rest of Our government.


----------



## Ruger#3

C.Killmaster said:


> The population goals for most of the state in the 2005-2014 deer plan were to reduce the population, which was accomplished.  The population goals for the 2015-2024 deer plan are to stabilize, increase in some areas, the population.  The uniform statewide deer season came out of the most recent plan:
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site.../Deer Plan 2015-2024 Final Draft 11-19-14.pdf
> 
> I completely understand that you don't like the change, but this did go through exhaustive solicitation for public input and is supported by a majority.  Any changes made will always have negative implications for some folks, there's just no way around it.



.gov alphabet soup agencies have failed at every turn. From kids to environment the last thing you want is the .gov managing anything you care about. Yet you believe...

I predict at some point we will find out the real story of this done deal and it will involve money, it always does.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Ruger#3 said:


> I predict at some point we will find out the real story of this done deal and it will involve money, it always does.



I have first-hand knowledge that money was no influence here, and I can't imagine how you think it would.  Who stands to gain financially by an additional 7 to 14 days in the northern zone and a decrease of 1 to 7 days in the southern zone? A majority of hunters indicated that this is what they wanted, there were no biological concerns, so that's what led to the proposed change.


----------



## specialk

C.Killmaster said:


> Who stands to gain financially by an additional 7 to 14 days in the northern zone.



deer hunters will spend more money than small game hunters in general around the state.  that in itself has as much to do with the extension as anything. jan. and feb should be left alone.....and this coming from a deer hunter first and small game(rabbit) second......funny why no turkey hunters or duck hunters are crying ''we need two more weeks''......


----------



## C.Killmaster

specialk said:


> deer hunters will spend more money than small game hunters in general around the state.  that in itself has as much to do with the extension as anything. jan. and feb should be left alone.....and this coming from a deer hunter first and small game(rabbit) second......funny why no turkey hunters or duck hunters are crying ''we need two more weeks''......



The folks that might see some little bit of increase in revenue (hotels, restaurants, local businesses, etc.) that you refer to were not the ones requesting this change, the support came almost exclusively from hunters.  Deer hunters wanted it because part of the state had 2 extra weeks, that's why turkey and duck hunters aren't asking for more time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

the reason you don't hear it from turkey hunters is that deer season does not overlap their hunting.  If deer hunters and turkey hunters had to share the woods at the same time, you would hear the screams.


----------



## Unicoidawg

specialk said:


> funny why no turkey hunters or duck hunters are crying ''we need two more weeks''......



Actually as a mountain turkey hunter I would LOVE to see the turkey season extended another week or so up here(Mtn. counties) Most years the birds are HAMMERING May 15th as the birds here are generally a coulpe of weeks behind those further down the country. That being said I go with the flow and hunt'em when I can.


----------



## fredw

C.Killmaster said:


> I have first-hand knowledge that money was no influence here, and I can't imagine how you think it would.  Who stands to gain financially by an additional 7 to 14 days in the northern zone and a decrease of 1 to 7 days in the southern zone? A majority of hunters indicated that this is what they wanted, there were no biological concerns, so that's what led to the proposed change.



It was my understanding that the majority of hunters wanted a single season.  I also understood there was no majority opinion on what the season end dates should be.


----------



## Ruger#3

C.Killmaster said:


> I have first-hand knowledge that money was no influence here, and I can't imagine how you think it would.  Who stands to gain financially by an additional 7 to 14 days in the northern zone and a decrease of 1 to 7 days in the southern zone? A majority of hunters indicated that this is what they wanted, there were no biological concerns, so that's what led to the proposed change.



The DNR press release itself makes it clear money was not a factor. 

"The economic impact of deer hunters and hunting activities is beneficial to the state and to conservation efforts. Deer hunting in Georgia is responsible for more than $537 million in retail sales and supports more than 11,500 jobs. In fact, deer hunting in Georgia has an economic impact in excess of $890 million. Additionally, since 1939, hunters have directly contributed more than $165 million for wildlife conservation in Georgia."


----------



## Rulo

C.Killmaster said:


> I have first-hand knowledge that money was no influence here, and I can't imagine how you think it would.  Who stands to gain financially by an additional 7 to 14 days in the northern zone and a decrease of 1 to 7 days in the southern zone? A majority of hunters indicated that this is what they wanted, there were no biological concerns, so that's what led to the proposed change.



You sure about that?  Like State Farm, All- State, Geico, Progressive, Liberty Mutual even "the General" auto insurance doesnt influence and  push DNR (and lets not forget our state representatives)  to utilize the most effective predator of white tail deer; human beings…. to fatten up their bottom line with less auto/deer collision claims. 

Unfortunately when our system blends government and business toward a mutual agreement business more often than not prevails leading to  government agencies (in this case Ga  DNR) being so snowed by the whole process the the agency can't see the forest for the trees and cannot fathom the idea that they would be used as pawns by an insurance executive's monetary goals. 

DNR………. good job on this one. So good in fact  I am going to spread the word and call my state rep and tell him what a mismanaged dysfunctional organization DNR truly is and advise my rep to cut its (DNRs)  budget and staff even more.


----------



## C.Killmaster

fredw said:


> It was my understanding that the majority of hunters wanted a single season.  I also understood there was no majority opinion on what the season end dates should be.



That's correct, but based on the email assessment we sent out and the results from the public meetings in January the consensus was to have the closing date later in January.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Rulo said:


> You sure about that?  Like State Farm, All- State, Geico, Progressive, Liberty Mutual even "the General" auto insurance doesnt influence and  push DNR (and lets not forget our state representatives)  to utilize the most effective predator of white tail deer; human beings…. to fatten up their bottom line with less auto/deer collision claims.
> 
> Unfortunately when our system blends government and business toward a mutual agreement business more often than not prevails leading to  government agencies (in this case Ga  DNR) being so snowed by the whole process the the agency can't see the forest for the trees and cannot fathom the idea that they would be used as pawns by an insurance executive's monetary goals.
> 
> DNR………. good job on this one. So good in fact  I am going to spread the word and call my state rep and tell him what a mismanaged dysfunctional organization DNR truly is and advise my rep to cut its (DNRs)  budget and staff even more.



I can't attest to the influence of insurance companies on the legislature since I don't work at the capitol.  However, I personally sifted through the thousands of comments from the deer plan process that were from the public meetings, emails, and letters.  I received one letter from one insurance company.  Keep in mind that this was a regulatory decision, not legislative.

I'm certainly not trying to argue with you, I just wanted you to understand how this decision came about.


----------



## GA DAWG

How many letters and responses did you get from southern zone saying. Yes I'll give up one to seven days of deer season for my northern zone buddies?


----------



## C.Killmaster

GA DAWG said:


> How many letters and responses did you get from southern zone saying. Yes I'll give up one to seven days of deer season for my northern zone buddies?



I don't recall, but I do remember from some of the meetings in south GA being surprised that some preferred that option.  They liked that it ended on a weekend.


----------



## Meat Hunter

I say we open the extend the small game season until the turkey season!,  So what if we kill rabbits with baby bunnies in them, we do that to the does all deer season long! Extending the deer season into January is just plain foolish. Government likes to do things in small increments, like taxation and such. Remember Obama care and you can keep your doctor? Sure boys only kill the bucks this year, and next year if your good well let you kill the does..... Please, like I have said many times if the deer herd will be saved in Georgia it will be at the trigger finger of each hunter, not the Government, the State or the DNR. Just look at the the decimated deer herd of the once excellent Cedar Creek WMA! There are places there where you can't find a deer track. Look at Redlands, you can't even find a rabbit track there. People who live around Redlands speak of the good ole days when there were deer in the woods.  Very very Sad......


----------



## specialk

Meat Hunter said:


> Government likes to do things in small increments, ....



exactly!....they took the December break now they are working on taking January, in a few more years they will start on February....


----------



## Ruger#3

specialk said:


> exactly!....they took the December break now they are working on taking January, in a few more years they will start on February....



You guys couldn't be more correct.

What was first objective listed in the 2005-2014 plan?

Extend the deer season in the southern zone.

What is the first objective of the 2015 plan?

Extend the deer season in the northern zone.

The 2005 plan stated a "peripheral objective" was to increase small game hunter access at WMAs.

The 2015 plan shifts to giving small game hunting "consideration."

What got accomplished?

The hunters of this forum raise a pup, train a dog and feel most fulfilled when it circles a rabbit or trees the first time. No trophy required to remind one of that moment.

Unfortunately we don't generate sales tax on seed, tractors, fuel, and ever evolving gear one "must have." We don't raise revenue through out of state permits.

The guise of formality doesn't lessen the wound from this attack.


----------



## GA DAWG

So any use in attending these next meetings? I really dont think so. Its gonna change. Any chance we might could get small game extended till second sunday in March? Would make up for the jan fiasco


----------



## specialk

GA DAWG said:


> So any use in attending these next meetings? I really dont think so. Its gonna change. Any chance we might could get small game extended till second sunday in March? Would make up for the jan fiasco



work won't allow me to go, but some in my posse have been to some and spoke up for small gaming.  everybody in my rabbit hunting group deer hunts, but come jan. 1st the freezers are full and we all are ready for a change....


----------



## GA DAWG

I may tell em. Im gonna kill small game till 2nd sunday in march wether they like it or not


----------



## thomas williams

Welp boys, they want to decrease the population, so lets help them out with that. If its brown, its down! Maybe if we wipe em out the next time these city slickin know it alls get together with their bright ideas they will shorten the season.


----------



## GA DAWG

We gotta have to many or we wouldn't need an extended season. Its not because the uniform stuff. Its still not uniform. We cant bait up here.


----------



## Scrapy

GA DAWG said:


> I may tell em. Im gonna kill small game till 2nd sunday in march wether they like it or not


I don't think I'd bother to tell. Just Nike.


----------



## Scrapy

That is a fine looking black and tan coloured  up dog in your avatar GA DAWG. What mix is it? I'm thinkin about getting a Walker pup and training it somewhat , at least get it thinking it is treeing, on bucket coons behind the house this summer.. And sell it for big money and buy a reliable type dog for season.


----------



## delacroix

Killmaster, if they haven't run you off yet, I would like to hear if you think if the following is feasible. A pm is fine. Could DNR biologists effectively devise multiple, finite deer seasons, over the course of a year, with the seasons set to coincide with primary and secondary ruts in specific regions? In other words, can y'all set deer seasons that target the best times to kill deer in specific regions?

I understand political forces above the biologists actually make the decisions. I just wonder if DNR biologists are capable setting such seasons. You seem to have a good handle on it for quota hunts.

Also, I would like to extend, to all DNR biologists, an open invitation to hunt over my sq. dog on Rum Creek WMA during the 2015/2016 season. Looking at holes in the sides of trees in late January might get a bit boring, but the invitation is there.


----------



## GA DAWG

Scrapy said:


> That is a fine looking black and tan coloured  up dog in your avatar GA DAWG. What mix is it? I'm thinkin about getting a Walker pup and training it somewhat , at least get it thinking it is treeing, on bucket coons behind the house this summer.. And sell it for big money and buy a reliable type dog for season.


He a walker dog in black clothing


----------



## j_seph

Alabama season runs through February


----------



## GA DAWG

j_seph said:


> Alabama season runs through February


Yeah. Looks like these deer hunters would go there.


----------



## C.Killmaster

delacroix said:


> Killmaster, if they haven't run you off yet, I would like to hear if you think if the following is feasible. A pm is fine. Could DNR biologists effectively devise multiple, finite deer seasons, over the course of a year, with the seasons set to coincide with primary and secondary ruts in specific regions? In other words, can y'all set deer seasons that target the best times to kill deer in specific regions?
> 
> I understand political forces above the biologists actually make the decisions. I just wonder if DNR biologists are capable setting such seasons. You seem to have a good handle on it for quota hunts.
> 
> Also, I would like to extend, to all DNR biologists, an open invitation to hunt over my sq. dog on Rum Creek WMA during the 2015/2016 season. Looking at holes in the sides of trees in late January might get a bit boring, but the invitation is there.



First, I really appreciate the offer.  While I don't have dogs myself (other than a worn out old duck dog), I do hunt a variety of small game and have some friends with squirrel and coon dogs and a falconer friend.  The Board of Natural Resources has the authority to open or close the deer season anytime between September 8th and January 15th.  As biologists, our role is to develop recommendations to the Board based on science and public input.  In theory, the Board could break up the season as you suggest as they have the legal authority to do so.  In practice, it would complicate the regulations substantially because the rut is so variable across the state (http://www.georgiawildlife.com/rut-map).  We would almost have to have a different season in each county, which would be exceedingly unpopular among hunters.  Any zone line we've ever had creates "haves" and "have nots", thus without a driving biological justification they aren't practical.  We do have zones for either-sex days, but we have a good biological justification to do so.  Since we are able to control harvest with either-sex days in those zones, maintaining a zone line for the season closing date is not defensible from a biological standpoint.  With biological concerns aside, this became largely a social issue.  Any change you make will have positive and negative impacts.  We always strive to minimize negative impacts, but they can never be completely avoided.  Below is a figure from our assessment that we emailed out.  The results from the public meetings in January showed the same.  As you can see, there is a clear majority preferring a closing date later in January.  More folks wanted January 15th, but the second Sunday was the most appropriate compromise across the state.  I honestly have no personal preference on the closing date, nor does anyone in my chain of command that I'm aware of.


----------



## Ruger#3

Respectfully, to present that chart as the basis of this decision is disingenuous. You office collects data and provides analysis to a board of political appointees.

State Farm alone spent over 4 million on political contributions last year. Then there's the Insurance company PACs pressuring decision makers for laws and rules that serve their interest.

If there is even a hint of support for action that would serve the interest of these groups we are off to the races. Your office and those that supported this are pawns in a much bigger game IMHO.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Ruger#3 said:


> Respectfully, to present that chart as the basis of this decision is disingenuous. You office collects data and provides analysis to a board of political appointees.
> 
> State Farm alone spent over 4 million on political contributions last year. Then there's the Insurance company PACs pressuring decision makers for laws and rules that serve their interest.
> 
> If there is even a hint of support for action that would serve the interest of these groups we are off to the races. Your office and those that supported this are pawns in a much bigger game IMHO.



This recommendation was formulated by the Game Management Section then was presented to the Board.  The decision didn't start at the Capitol or at the Board where the lobbying or political contributions you mention could have had an influence.  If they are doing the bidding of the insurance companies to reduce deer populations as you suggest, why would they also approve the adjustment of either-sex days designed to more aggressively reduce doe harvest?  Is it really that hard to believe that this is what the majority of hunters want?


----------



## Dustin

C.Killmaster said:


> Is it really that hard to believe that this is what the majority of hunters want?



Is it really that hard to believe that you cannot let the majority of hunters do what they want?

It didn't work out the first time... that's why the elk, bison, bear and deer were gone in the first place.

First it starts out that you have biologists watching the deer numbers to set the regs then it goes to the hunters did it not our problem... when both sides are denying it then who did it?

Either way there's gonna be some more dates to put in the Ga deer restocking program thread if something isn't done.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Dustin said:


> Is it really that hard to believe that you cannot let the majority of hunters do what they want?
> 
> It didn't work out the first time... that's why the elk, bison, bear and deer were gone in the first place.
> 
> First it starts out that you have biologists watching the deer numbers to set the regs then it goes to the hunters did it not our problem... when both sides are denying it then who did it?
> 
> Either way there's gonna be some more dates to put in the Ga deer restocking program thread if something isn't done.



You must have missed the part where I said the biological concern, i.e. population numbers, is being addressed through either-sex days (the extended dates in the northern part of the state are proposed to be buck only).  Thus, we turn to the social science to direct the recommendation.  If this were detrimental to the population, I certainly wouldn't support or recommend it.

Regarding the severe declines in wildlife early last century, it was not the result of un-regulated sport hunting but rather subsistence hunting, market hunting, and habitat destruction from intensive agriculture.

Wildlife policy should absolutely include public input and try to accommodate where biologically feasible.  I suggest you review the North American Model for how wildlife policy should be developed. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/NorthAmericanModel


----------



## Dustin

C.Killmaster said:


> You must have missed the part where I said the biological concern, i.e. population numbers, is being addressed through either-sex days (the extended dates in the northern part of the state are proposed to be buck only).  Thus, we turn to the social science to direct the recommendation.  If this were detrimental to the population, I certainly wouldn't support or recommend it.
> 
> Regarding the severe declines in wildlife early last century, it was not the result of un-regulated sport hunting but rather subsistence hunting, market hunting, and habitat destruction from intensive agriculture.
> 
> Wildlife policy should absolutely include public input and try to accommodate where biologically feasible.  I suggest you review the North American Model for how wildlife policy should be developed.
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/NorthAmericanModel



The number of days isn't the problem, it's the amount you can harvest in those days, all changing the days does is make people change the days they take off work and hunt.

I would go so far as to say that sport hunting, poaching, road kill, etc. now accounts for many more deer being killed than subsistence and market hunting did then.

As far as habitat destruction I would imagine deer could live a lot better in an intensive agriculture setting than all the subdivisions and cities we have now.


----------



## j_seph

Dustin said:


> The number of days isn't the problem, it's the amount you can harvest in those days, all changing the days does is make people change the days they take off work and hunt.
> 
> I would go so far as to say that sport hunting, poaching, road kill, etc. now accounts for many more deer being killed than subsistence and market hunting did then.
> 
> As far as habitat destruction I would imagine deer could live a lot better in an intensive agriculture setting than all the subdivisions and cities we have now.


Intensive agriculture setting=crops for money=animals eating crops=farmer as soon kill everyone they see as they are no benefit to the farmer, only his crop is the benefit


----------



## GA DAWG

j_seph said:


> Intensive agriculture setting=crops for money=animals eating crops=farmer as soon kill everyone they see as they are no benefit to the farmer, only his crop is the benefit


How much farming in northern zone? Now southern zone is full of it and we lost days.


----------



## C.Killmaster

Dustin said:


> As far as habitat destruction I would imagine deer could live a lot better in an intensive agriculture setting than all the subdivisions and cities we have now.



Actually, quite the opposite.  Most subdivisions are excellent quality habitat.  When I said intensive agriculture, I meant wall to wall cotton and no trees for vast expanses of land.  In that setting, the lack of cover becomes the limiting factor for deer rather than food.  The mixed agriculture adjacent to timber you see today is infinitely better habitat.  No cover and no rules means no deer.


----------



## Rulo

So.................one size fits all.   Excellent management  strategy. After all.....the northern and southern zones are very much alike. Correct?


----------



## Rulo

C.Killmaster said:


> This recommendation was formulated by the Game Management Section then was presented to the Board.  The decision didn't start at the Capitol or at the Board where the lobbying or political contributions you mention could have had an influence.  If they are doing the bidding of the insurance companies to reduce deer populations as you suggest, why would they also approve the adjustment of either-sex days designed to more aggressively reduce doe harvest?  Is it really that hard to believe that this is what the majority of hunters want?



Are you really this naive?


----------



## specialk

C.Killmaster said:


> Is it really that hard to believe that this is what the majority of hunters want?



what's hard for me to believe is that anybody thinks we need more than 100 days in a row a year to keep the herd in check, no matter how over populated or under populated it may be.


----------



## Big7

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Hey-the dogs may very well force a deer to get up and move thus creating an opportunity for the deer hunter!  I have had that happen with loose dogs running deer-ran them right to me-the deer have a basic route they travel-now what of course none of us like is mean butted dogs-mixes of pit bull and whatever-packing up and chasing deer - that won't fly-but a pack of beagles barking-that's just fine !



Do what?

Give that anothrer shot..

Preferebly in ENGLISH..


----------



## Ruger#3

C.Killmaster said:


> This recommendation was formulated by the Game Management Section then was presented to the Board.  The decision didn't start at the Capitol or at the Board where the lobbying or political contributions you mention could have had an influence.  If they are doing the bidding of the insurance companies to reduce deer populations as you suggest, why would they also approve the adjustment of either-sex days designed to more aggressively reduce doe harvest?  Is it really that hard to believe that this is what the majority of hunters want?



Nice side step, majority is simply mob rule by another name. That's a great basis for management.

" Do you want to hunt longer?" really, it takes months of surveys and analysis for DNR to know the typical hunters answer to that question. What DNR needed was data to support a position.

Impacts less voters, who spend less money and wins points with the insurance companies, a DNR trifecta.


----------



## Dustin

C.Killmaster said:


> Actually, quite the opposite.  Most subdivisions are excellent quality habitat.  When I said intensive agriculture, I meant wall to wall cotton and no trees for vast expanses of land.  In that setting, the lack of cover becomes the limiting factor for deer rather than food.  The mixed agriculture adjacent to timber you see today is infinitely better habitat.  No cover and no rules means no deer.



I guess you're right about the subdivisions be quality... that's the only place around here you see deer anymore, then again doesn't do much good when you cant hunt them, kinda like saying the chickamauga battlefield is good habitat... not really, they're just still there because they're safe.

I guess wall to wall cotton is bad, but I'm in the northern zone, where there's no cotton, never been any cotton and there were no deer here 50 yrs ago, getting that way again, the amount of deer seen by everyone i talk to in my county has been dropping for the last several years.

I've already accepted there will be no deer left if it keeps going the way it is, at least in my county, in a way it may be a good thing, prove the experts and biologists aren't really all that knowledgeable, it's pretty clear that just with this thread the support for DNR is dropping like a rock.


----------



## delacroix

It is easy to believe that the majority of people, when asked if they would you like a longer deer season, said they would. On the other hand, how many hours of hunting time will those people actually use compared to those who do not want the extension? 

If you're going to use social inputs as a large factors, how about quantifying those factors a little better? If you can show that the number of man hours spent after deer during the extension will likely exceed those currently spent after small game with dogs, that might sew this thing up. 

This idea of managing as a permissive parent is very discouraging. What we need is leadership.


----------



## Ruger#3

delacroix said:


> It is easy to believe that the majority of people, when asked if they would you like a longer deer season, said they would. On the other hand, how many hours of hunting time will those people actually use compared to those who do not want the extension?
> 
> If you're going to use social inputs as a large factors, how about quantifying those factors a little better? If you can show that the number of man hours spent after deer during the extension will likely exceed those currently spent after small game with dogs, that might sew this thing up.
> 
> This idea of managing as a permissive parent is very discouraging. What we need is leadership.



 Well said..


----------



## Meat Hunter

Gentlemen, if you want to preview what this will do to your local WMA, just take a ride over to Redlands WMA. You will be hard pressed to find deer tracks on many of the large tracks of this grand management area. They virtually stopped managing that WMA a decade ago and opened it all season long either sex. The result was they decimated the deer herd. Let any game biologist try to tell me what great management theory was employed there ? Now you want to do that to the entire state!!!! Brilliant. Now you tell me that the majority of hunters in this great state have decided to trade some of the best small game days for some of the worst January deer hunting days? Wow and we then get to kill next years deer herd wow, talk about killing two birds......Brilliant Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG

The dnr or wrd or whoever has control. You think they care about small game hunting? Nope. They have proved that. Took the break away against lots of protest. I figured that would be it. Now this. They want stop here. Give it 10 or 15 yrs. Deer season will be open till Jan 31st. Driving the final nail in the coffin of small game hunting.


----------



## specialk

GA DAWG said:


> The dnr or wrd or whoever has control. You think they care about small game hunting? Nope. They have proved that. Took the break away against lots of protest. I figured that would be it. Now this. They want stop here. Give it 10 or 15 yrs. Deer season will be open till Jan 31st. Driving the final nail in the coffin of small game hunting.



in the near future we will be able to decide if we want to fish the crappie spawn or deer hunt.....tough decision that will be.....


----------



## BowanaLee

MULE said:


> So all this talk of extending deer season in the N.zone, I'm guessing they are planning on taking that time away from the small game guys?


 
If the seasons open, I hunt it when I want.  I don't believe that, "I cant afford to get my own land" stuff. I do some favors but I don't pay for any of my spots. (7-8) Only 3 can be hunted with guns though. Just gotta knock on doors and do the leg work.


----------



## Scrapy

BowanaLee said:


> If the seasons open, I hunt it when I want.  I don't believe that, "I cant afford to get my own land" stuff. I do some favors but I don't pay for any of my spots. (7-8) Only 3 can be hunted with guns though. Just gotta knock on doors and do the leg work.


How about if deer hunting was in season from legal sun up till legal sun down? and small game, like coon and possum was legal from legal sunset till legal sunrise.??? That ought to settle it. 

It might not settle it for coon hunters fantasizing that still hunters have kept the coons from laying tracks. It might not settle it from dbeer hunters fantasizing if a deer hears a dog bark the deer will leave the State. Obviously, one group has more sway in the decission making process. And none of it based on biological science nor fact.


----------



## j_seph

Can folks not still small game hunt on WMA's when there isn't a deer hunt going on? I mean, I'd love to hunt Lake Russell and a few others more than 6 days a season. Yet small game hunters get way more days to hunt there then us deer hunters.


----------



## GA DAWG

Lake Russell is open for bow hunting is it not?


----------



## j_seph

GA DAWG said:


> Lake Russell is open for bow hunting is it not?


Yea but dadgumit it makes me mad that small game hunters get 144 days to hunt and I only get 35 (if I take a kid) if not only 32 days to deer hunt the property. I don't small game hunt it so we need a cheaper WMA stamp if we only deer hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG

j_seph said:


> Yea but dadgumit it makes me mad that small game hunters get 144 days to hunt and I only get 35 (if I take a kid) if not only 32 days to deer hunt the property. I don't small game hunt it so we need a cheaper WMA stamp if we only deer hunt.


 Rabbit season dont open till mid Nov
 No use in arguing anyhow. Its a done deal. The almighty deer hunter has won yet again.


----------



## specialk

GA DAWG said:


> No use in arguing anyhow. Its a done deal



yep, I'm done...


----------



## j_seph

GA DAWG said:


> Rabbit season dont open till mid Nov
> No use in arguing anyhow. Its a done deal. The almighty deer hunter has won yet again.


I need me a dog to set on porch and bark when someone pulls into driveway. Wanna sale me one


----------



## GA DAWG

I aint quitting. I have plenty of places. I just think its wrong is all. Plus you can hunt about anywhere you want during the week while folks are at work. Specially local lands where lease holders live a few counties away.


----------



## thomas williams

Yes small game days on WMAs are a lot more than deer days BUT because deer season is so long the WMAs get hunted HARD. Most small game hunters don't have permission to hunt on private land till after deer season. After two months its almost pointless to hunt a WMA. It would be the same way if the days were switched to deer hunt. There would be no deer!


----------



## Scrapy

thomas williams said:


> . Most small game hunters don't have permission to hunt on private land till after deer season. er!



Why is that? It is because deer hunters go hunting for land with a few $ in their pocket. They tell the land owner they want total and absolute control . No grandkids riding horses, much less 4 wheelers. And especially, no dogs, no way, no how.
I am glad that my landowner friends respond to that with, " you came by here with your hat in your hand and money in your pocket Hunting for a place to Hunt". "I hate to end your hunt so you keep on Hunting for a place to hunt somewhere else".


----------



## The mtn man

Scrapy said:


> It must be bad. I got a big place to coon hunt with permission within ten miles.  I gotta kill all the coons I tree or else. Where I live is in amongst family land. About a couple thousand acres worth all told but it is ziggidy zaggedy. Some folks rent some of the ziggs. That's why I don't even bother to dog hunt close to home. Some  renter over yonder goes nuts. He might rent 30 acres but somehow controls more land than the whole family does.



This explanation is why I sold my dogs and quit, just tired of the "trophy deer hunters", maybe one day they will understand that free ranging deer are not like the ones on the tv shows that are trapped in a fence. Real wild deer don't pay much attention to a squirrel or coon dog, but they will never be convinced . I've coon hunted my deer hunting areas and came back the next morning and shot a buck, have used coon dogs in these mtns to find my deer, learned that where your dog strikes coons feeding , deer are more than likely using the same area, just like a deer feeder. Hunting is a simple concept, if you actually hunt.


----------



## Rulo

thomas williams said:


> Yes small game days on WMAs are a lot more than deer days BUT because deer season is so long the WMAs get hunted HARD. Most small game hunters don't have permission to hunt on private land till after deer season. After two months its almost pointless to hunt a WMA. It would be the same way if the days were switched to deer hunt. There would be no deer!



Well said……too bad those rocket scientists in the DNR don't see it like that.  I wonder how many "little blue tags" the ones that come up with these brilliant management ideas have collected on their own?


----------



## Ruger#3

specialk said:


> in the near future we will be able to decide if we want to fish the crappie spawn or deer hunt.....tough decision that will be.....



Time with the hounds will look a bit different the way DNR is going.


----------



## specialk

Ruger#3 said:


> Time with the hounds will look a bit different the way DNR is going.


----------



## The mtn man

I am convinced that hunting with hounds will be over in my lifetime. Bird dogs and rabbit hunting with dogs might carry on in some areas, but hound hunting for deer, coons, bear and things of that nature gets met with too much resistance. It use to be that the enemy was only the anti hunting crowd, now it seems that hunters in the non hound hunting group have unknowingly became the anti hunting crowds greatest ally against hunting with hounds, after the hound hunters are gone, the anti hunting crowd will turn on the trophy deer hunters, they will have the ability to focus all their recourses on trophy deer hunting, but I can guarantee, (knowing hound hunters), they will stick up for the trophy deer hunters.


----------



## nickel back

hunters are killing hunting...


----------



## Ruger#3

The two posters above are spot on.

This is why small game season is so important.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=833148

There is anti one group or another threads scattered through out this board. Folks, the anti hunting group doesn't need the help.


----------



## Moore

The three posters above are spot on.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=832655&highlight=youth+hunt


----------



## Rulo

nickel back said:


> hunters are killing hunting...



Partly true....you forgot to mention GA DNRs role in creating and implementing policies which ultimately harm hunting in general. 

and they wonder why their budget gets slashed every year.......


----------



## Ruger#3

Wake up guys, DNR is asking for license and fee increases. 

There is two boxes on that survey. Asking if you support a fee change and if there was an increase what the funds should be spent on.

There are almost no dog training areas set aside on state lands other than bird dog areas. Why is that?

DNR decisions have impacted our part of the sport negatively.

Time to fill out some surveys with your opinion and show up at some meetings.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/aimforsuccess


----------



## GA DAWG

I told em Id be in favor of a lic increase. Specially on deer hunting. That way they may have more employees. Then they might could get off their lazy tails and open up some gates on wmas and national forest land for us small game hunters. Was that bad?


----------



## Ruger#3

GA DAWG said:


> I told em Id be in favor of a lic increase. Specially on deer hunting. That way they may have more employees. Then they might could get off their lazy tails and open up some gates on wmas and national forest land for us small game hunters. Was that bad?



No, tell them to spend it how you want. That's what it's all about. I agree, driving hours to a WMA that will allow a beagle during off season is rediculous. Need more training areas and more access for hunting.

If they want our support tell them what we need.


----------



## Scrapy

Boys, forget Gerrymandering lines for voting. One day Precincts will be set up on watershed divide lines. Environmentalist might win some BUT LOOSE SOME as well.   Let's let it play out.


----------



## delacroix

There's plenty of money already. More money is just more waste. If you expect them to use money wisely, you have got to be ignorant of how government works to ever want to give them more money without a detailed account of where every penny they already get goes. Didn't anyone notice that there was no real change during those years of budget crisis? They had way too much before and still had enough to sling around even then. 

My point, as it relates to the topic, is that they're not offering an accurate assessment of how the extra days of the extension will actually be used for deer hunting to a greater extent than those days are used for small game. It's just like they won't give an accurate accounting of where their money already goes before they stick us for more.


----------



## birddog52

YES THE DNR ARE TRYING SAY That most people were for a longer season. In reality most of the folks including the deer hunters were for a shorter season restrict the doe harvest AT THOSE PUBLIC FORUMS.But those public hearings are a front they have already MADE UP THEIR MINDS IN WHAT THERE going to do  REGARDLESS WHAT THE PUBLIC WANTS.  Apparently The wildlife does,t matter in the DNRS eyes its folks need MORE days to hunt whether you have high numbers of deer to began with. SMALL GAME HUNTERS IN THIS STATE HAVE BEEN GETTING THE SHAFT FOR A LONG TIME. NOT ANY DOG HUNTERS I KNOW OF WANT TO TURN THERE SQUIRREL DOGS OR RABBIT DOGS LOOSE ON PUBLIC LANDS WHEN THE STATE DEER SEASON IS OPEN.  (PLUS THEY BUY HUNTING LICENSES TOO)


----------



## birddog52

I agree 100% percent well spoken cklem


----------



## birddog52

HATE to bust your bubble on that license fees for the most go in the general fund. That money can be used for about anything these politicians have whim for at the time.


----------



## C.Killmaster

birddog52 said:


> HATE to bust your bubble on that license fees for the most go in the general fund. That money can be used for about anything these politicians have whim for at the time.



This is totally incorrect.  License fees do go to the General Fund, but are then appropriated back to DNR in their entirety plus some additional.  We also have a state law prohibiting the diversion of those funds for any use other than administrating DNR.


§ 27-1-10.  Assent to federal law respecting wildlife conservation and restoration projects, fish restoration projects, wildlife conservation education, and wildlife associated recreation projects 


   The State of Georgia assents to the provisions of P.L. 75-415 and P.L. 81-681. The department is authorized, empowered, and directed to perform such acts as may be necessary to establish and conduct cooperative wildlife restoration projects as defined in P.L. 75-415, cooperative fish restoration projects as defined in P.L. 81-681, and wildlife conservation and restoration programs, wildlife conservation education, and wildlife associated recreation projects as defined in P.L. 106-553, as well as the regulations promulgated under those federal acts. No funds accruing to the state from license fees paid by hunters or fishermen or interest thereon shall be diverted for any purpose other than the administration of the department and for the study, protection, preservation, restoration, or propagation of fish and wildlife in this state.


----------



## delacroix

He's got ya there!


----------



## cburchett77

The bottom line is.... get off of this forum and start fighting for what you believe in or you want have it long. Us as Americans have done this way too long. It is time to voice our opinion and stop complaining. Or maybe complain after you oppose the change. I am to blame also. How many of the ones that have complained about this change has attended a meeting or made a phone call to voice your concern about this change? We better stand up or get forgot about. I have a son that I would like to see carry on this rabbit hunting tradition that was handed down from my ancestors to me. Our generation has dropped the ball.


----------



## delacroix

So according to the latest issue of GON we're for sure losing days and probably going to see fee increases. That's restricting freedom to engage AND raising taxes. DNR's actions show they're anti-hunting for small game. With numbers of hunters being what they are, we'd have to have the deer hunters join in to fight and win. That won't happen until DNR turns on them, too.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im gonna kill a deer a day for every day I lost


----------



## Ruger#3

C.Killmaster said:


> This is totally incorrect.  License fees do go to the General Fund, but are then appropriated back to DNR in their entirety plus some additional.  We also have a state law prohibiting the diversion of those funds for any use other than administrating DNR.
> 
> 
> § 27-1-10.  Assent to federal law respecting wildlife conservation and restoration projects, fish restoration projects, wildlife conservation education, and wildlife associated recreation projects
> 
> 
> The State of Georgia assents to the provisions of P.L. 75-415 and P.L. 81-681. The department is authorized, empowered, and directed to perform such acts as may be necessary to establish and conduct cooperative wildlife restoration projects as defined in P.L. 75-415, cooperative fish restoration projects as defined in P.L. 81-681, and wildlife conservation and restoration programs, wildlife conservation education, and wildlife associated recreation projects as defined in P.L. 106-553, as well as the regulations promulgated under those federal acts. No funds accruing to the state from license fees paid by hunters or fishermen or interest thereon shall be diverted for any purpose other than the administration of the department and for the study, protection, preservation, restoration, or propagation of fish and wildlife in this state.



That would include the "studies" leading to this decision and butterfly gardens. One has about as much as to do with passing on the heritage of small game hunting as the other.


----------



## across the river

Here is what I don't understand.  Why don't the dog guys just get together and lease, buy, and accumulate all the land they want and just dog hunt on it.   I always hear all the dog hunters complaining because "the deer hunters don't want dogs, but dogs don't run off deer."  If the deer hunters fork out the money to lease or buy the land, they can do what they want with it, whether you agree with it or not.   I don't care if you have "proof" the dogs don't scare the deer.   If deer hunters can get together and lease land and form a club, why can dog hunters not do the same thing.  They you could outlaw deer hunting on the club and coon, rabbit, and squirrel hunt all you want.  I just don't get the constant complaining about the deer hunters, because they don't let you small game hunt like you want them to.  You can either fork out the money like they do and get your own place, or just continue to come on the internet and fuss about deer hunters, the DNR, and everybody else they think hurts your small game hunting.


----------



## GA DAWG

I think Ive already explained that about a thousand times on here.


----------



## KyDawg

There is a very short Deer season here in Kentucky and thus a long season for small game hunting. Even with this it is getting more rare by they year to see people pursuing rabbits, squirrel or coon. I am afraid the pursuit of small game is slowly dyeing around here. Seems to me that the younger generation would rather play video games and text on their phones. One thing we don't have here is deer clubs leasing large tracts of land so the issue appears to be lack of interest.


----------



## Mark R

I think Ky Dawg maybe right . Hunter numbers decreasing and fees going up . Our younger generation would rather play with their electronic gadgets . I bet one day DNR say they say just cant afford it and all the public land be sold and developed by the politicians . I asked my 13 yr old if he was ready for hunting season . he said he didnt really care while playing with his smart phone .  i now trying to correct that problem . Lack of interest is a monster we created .


----------



## specialk

GA DAWG said:


> I think Ive already explained that about a thousand times on here.



it has been hashed and re-hashed over and over.....you'd think if that was a viable option we small game hunters would have already done that and it wouldn't be a problem.   truth is it's not.  I love to deer hunt, but a 4 month season is way overboard.  dnr has been chipping away at the season for years.  it won't stop till deer season goes to Jan. 31st state wide....


----------



## across the river

GA DAWG said:


> I think Ive already explained that about a thousand times on here.





specialk said:


> it has been hashed and re-hashed over and over.....you'd think if that was a viable option we small game hunters would have already done that and it wouldn't be a problem.   truth is it's not.  I love to deer hunt, but a 4 month season is way overboard.  dnr has been chipping away at the season for years.  it won't stop till deer season goes to Jan. 31st state wide....



There are options, but it appears that most had rather get on here and complain than actually explore them.  GADAWG, the *one* post on this thread that I have seen you make regarding obtaining land stated that you could only hunt  2 dog hunters on 1000 acres, so you would need $5000 you don't have.  First, I grew up coon hunting, and the tracts we hunted probably weren't 1000 acres combined, so I don't buy that.  Regardless, lets stick with you example of 1000 acres.  Go lease the land yourself at the $10,000 you mentioned.  Get three coon hunters, three rabbit hunters, and three squirrel hunters. At $1111 each, you have your own 1000 acres that only gets dog hunted.  If there are good areas to set out quail, then add bird hunters in there too, to bring it down more.  If money is that tight, even throw in four or five deer/turkey memberships in there at $700, with the understanding that dog hunting will occur at night and on the weekends.  I'm sure you would have some takers, if they each got over 100 acres each to deer hunt.  If you control the land, you can control the hunting.  Again,my point is, like it or not the long deer season has been around Georgia for years and is going to continue to be.  Complaining about the deer only clubs or the DNR isn't going to change that, so go form you own club that allows whatever hunting  you want to allow.  It is like anything else in life, if you don't like the options available to you, go make some options for yourself.


----------



## Feist man

I'm not going to say that Ga dawg didn't make a post about needing 1000 acres, but I know that I did. First off that number was just thrown out there. Also I wasn't saying you need that much to hunt but you do need a larger piece of land to be sure your dog doesn't cross a property line and CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off the mighty deer hunter. 
I didn't realize that we have to go out and spend more money to enjoy our sport just to make a few have a couple extra days to hunt. Obviously this fellar didn't do much coon hunting if he was hunting small tracts of land and never had a dog cross the line. 
It seems deer hunting had turned into a libtard sport for a few that probably only go a few times a season.


----------



## GA DAWG

I dont see what it matters. The cry babies got their way again. Aint nothing that can be done.


----------



## across the river

Feist man said:


> I'm not going to say that Ga dawg didn't make a post about needing 1000 acres, but I know that I did. First off that number was just thrown out there. Also I wasn't saying you need that much to hunt but you do need a larger piece of land to be sure your dog doesn't cross a property line and CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off the mighty deer hunter.
> I didn't realize that we have to go out and spend more money to enjoy our sport just to make a few have a couple extra days to hunt. Obviously this fellar didn't do much coon hunting if he was hunting small tracts of land and never had a dog cross the line.
> It seems deer hunting had turned into a libtard sport for a few that probably only go a few times a season.




I have no idea what that means, but I am going to take a shot at it.   Less prices are what they are.  If the "libtard" deer hunters pay $10+/acre to lease land, then that is the price of the land.  It is called supply and demand. No one is going to give you a better deal because you are a small game hunter, and many of the small game season run as long or longer than deer season.  So yes, if you want to have a track of land that you have control over it, then you will have to spend the same money the deer hunters spend.  My point is, you can come one here on an continue to fuss, moan, and complain about deer clubs, or you can get together with other small game hunters and form your own club.   I know which one would be the most productive.  And I never said I hunted small tracts or that I never had a dog cross a line.  What I said is you don't have to have 1000 acres of land to hunt.   I've seen 200 acre tracts  that we absolutely loaded with raccoons and larger tracts than that that seem to have very few.  As I am sure you well know, it depends in large part on the habitat.   If you lease you own you have control in what you get.


----------



## Feist man

Well for you to completely understand you would need to go farther back on the thread. Someone else said they had the answer to all problems by leasing their own property. 
I can't speak for everyone else, but I have always had different clubs that either I just paid a little or helped with work to have hunting rights after deer season. 
So you see that if I have to go lease my own property to hunt then my cost would go up or I can go through all the trouble you mentioned while working full time and raising a family. 
I'm pretty sure that this thread originally started because DNR taking even more time from the small game hunters.


----------



## birddog52

Plus most small game hunters using dogs don,t want to be in the woods with there dogs when there are deer hunters out their.


----------



## birddog52

Ga dnr messed up our hunting seasons long ago. When they done away with the christmas break. Deer season should be shorter and dnr should have more of there deer hunts on the wmas when the statewide season is closed then y would see more participation on wmas deer hunts. Look at most northern deer seasons alot shorter kill as many deer and alot more participation. I think its one reason you see alot less small game hunters today other than waterfowl hunters which due to duck dynasty we have more duck hunters could just be a passing fade will see in couple of years i guess


----------



## specialk

birddog52 said:


> Ga dnr messed up our hunting seasons long ago. When they done away with the christmas break.



yes,.... they take take take.....they won't stop till it goes to the end of January statewide.....


----------



## birddog52

Yet they go around the state wanting hunters input and most folks wanted a shorter season  and lower deer bag limit but yet they extended the season those public hearing are nothing more than dog and pony shows they have already made their minds up. 9 MY SUGGESTION CALL YOUR STATE REPS AND SENATORS AND MAYBE Y COULD SEE A LITTEL CONSERVATIVE CHANGE. DNR HAS BE GROUP OF BIOLOGIST WHO NEVER GET OUT IN THE FIELD AND OBSERVE WHATS HAPPENING  GEORGIA'S WILDLIFE POPULATIONS SEE WHATS GOING OWN. THEY HAVEN,T DONE ANY RESEARCH IN YEARS


----------



## ugadawgs98

I know a bunch of hunters in the north zone and I can only think of 1 that said anything negative about the longer season.  Every one of them were happy to have more time to spend in the woods.


----------

